# Caimen Triangle 4.2.2008



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Way Cool man, Your a true die hard and everyday I get on your site it motivates me to get out and enjoy the outdoors. I ended up getting the new stratic btw, I will tell you how it works


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Sam, any real likes or dislikes with the boat? How'd it do with 3 on board?


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

Did, I miss your impression of the boat??Beautiful photos!!!


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks Sam!! You gave Garry the best birthday present ever!   

I can't wait till you take me out for my birthday!!!!  ;D ;D


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> Thanks Sam!!  You gave Garry the best birthday present ever!
> 
> I can't wait till you take me out for my birthday!!!!    ;D ;D


Dang Sam, you make quite an impact. My birthday is next Wednesday. Got any plans?lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

> > Thanks Sam!! You gave Garry the best birthday present ever!
> >
> > I can't wait till you take me out for my birthday!!!!  ;D ;D
> 
> ...


Yeah, rumor has it Sam does birthday appearances. Make sure you book well in advance.  Sure beats the crap out of that stupid clown. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

> > > Thanks Sam!!  You gave Garry the best birthday present ever!
> > >
> > > I can't wait till you take me out for my birthday!!!!    ;D ;D
> >
> ...



;D ;D ;D
Sorry Jason... You didn't book far enough in advance!!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

I guess I'll just have to get old by myself then.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Awww... Your not alone!! I promise... ;D

And that was your 600th post!!! YAY!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> Awww... Your not alone!!  I promise...  ;D
> 
> And that was your 600th post!!! YAY!


Man, do I need to get a life or what?


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

> Sam, any real likes or dislikes with the boat? How'd it do with 3 on board?




Here's my take..

The boat floated in 6-7". Owning a Gladesmen and a Mirage2 I was spoiled poling. But the Caimen was better than I expected and I dare say it, overall it poled better than both of those boats. The tracking even in Biscayne Bay 15mph winds was excellent. the hull slap noise was minimal. 

For being a very light boat it handle the chop much better than I thought a small boat like this could. No it did not ride better that say an HPX-V, Mirage2 or a Hellsbay Marquesas but for a 6-7" boat the ride was excellent.

They did build in a sharp entry with very functional spray rails which made it  very dry for a flat bottom skiff.

With sponsons and tabs, getting on a plane was quick even with 3 people and a 4 stroke in the back. cavatation was minimal only at the highest trim level and none with the motor trimmed down.

The front deck was plenty big. In Biscayne I even caught up on some sleep on the deck waiting for the tide to change. It's by no mean as stable as a bay boat but very fishable and you don't have to worry about falling over. It's tough to talk stability but it's pretty close to my Mirage2 in stability if thats any reference. 

There is a slight vibration running in chop due to the lightness of the boat but thats inherent in all flat bottom boats that I've come to accept. Another positive thing, being so light towing the boat had little effect on my gas mileage. 

The hull design, for me, went well beyond my 1st impression. The only change I would make would be the layout. Nothing drastic, just a side console steering. I would also like make the gas tank permanent, a removable backrest and add a removable trolling motor mount.  

Except on the worst of days, with this this configuration I believe I can fish the Lagoon, Biscayne, Flamingo, Chocoloskee, Tampa flats very effectively. Not to mention with the gas prices a these levels, cheaply. 


I must say I'm pretty close to putting my money where my mouth is..


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice job sam


----------



## conocean (Mar 28, 2008)

Great pics & story as usual, Sam. I am envious.


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Man Sam. That was a heck of a run! Sounds like the ECC boys have done their thing again. If I ever have a day off (yeah, right) I might make it back to their camp and check out the boat. Great report and as always spectacular photos!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks for the review Sam. Just bought the winning Lotto ticket, so I should be putting one on order Monday.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice report Sam, see you end of April. ;D


----------

